# attracting beckys is literally worthless



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

i see "chadlites" flexing about getting average looking girls when that just proves how low value men are. you think women value getting attention from average looking men? even the actual butt ugly women fall into a deep depression when average looking men who mog then give them the slightest attention jfl.




this lady is easily a 3-4/10 and like in the real bottom 30 percentile where shes looksmatched with 2psl dudes, however even she thinks 4psl guys are subhuman


if you arent attracting stacylites on average to htbs its over. average women do not count as humans, they dont even see their looksmatch as humans so why should you?


----------



## datboijj (Sep 4, 2022)

this destroys 99% of this forums IOI's


----------



## Deleted member 18153 (Sep 4, 2022)

true subchads doomed to rotting


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## the BULL (Sep 4, 2022)

i don't count anything else but attractive girls. above average face or body


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1853144


you know slightly overweight to me is any girl with slightly washed out abs right?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i see "chadlites" flexing about getting average looking girls when that just proves how low value men are. you think women value getting attention from average looking men? even the actual butt ugly women fall into a deep depression when average looking men who mog then give them the slightest attention jfl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean bro it is what it is
Women clearly have it better than men in the dating market, you just gotta accept it
Unless you're gigachad you won't be getting stacylites and HTBs on an abudance
and none of us here are true gigachads (gigachad = chad with status, money)

you need to be legit famous (celebrity tier) to be able to attract true stacies, and even w this, you need looks


----------



## Deleted member 18153 (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> gigachad = chad with status, money



nigga you serious?

money is subhuman cope


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

photocoper said:


> nigga you serious?
> 
> money is subhuman cope


yea its cope if you don't have looks
if you do it's a different world

you must not have a social circle or heard about HTN or normie rich guys getting legit stacies IRL (don't take offense in this pls)


----------



## to be human (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> I mean bro it is what it is
> Women clearly have it better than men in the dating market, you just gotta accept it
> Unless you're gigachad you won't be getting stacylites and HTBs on an abudance
> and none of us here are true gigachads (gigachad = chad with status, money)
> ...


didn't u literally get a stacylite gf as a tall ltn


----------



## Deleted member 20397 (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you know slightly overweight to me is any girl with slightly washed out abs right?


Tbh some meat on a woman is necessary, only whites love skinny girls


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Sep 4, 2022)

Mods, pin this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 18153 (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yea its cope if you don't have looks
> if you do it's a different world
> 
> you must not have a social circle or heard about HTN or normie rich guys getting legit stacies IRL (don't take offense in this pls)


yeah that's legit especially the warm approach shit is gigareal for subchads but chads don't need money or social skills, they can get total lust from some foids


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

to be human said:


> didn't u literally get a stacylite gf as a tall ltn


lucked out
1 in a billion


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yea its cope if you don't have looks
> if you do it's a different world
> 
> you must not have a social circle or heard about HTN or normie rich guys getting legit stacies IRL (don't take offense in this pls)


rich htn lands stacies easily no doubt


----------



## John124 (Sep 4, 2022)

In her post history she claims to be lesbian, that could explain her lack of success, she has to deal with women.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> rich htn lands stacies easily no doubt


Aka a celeb


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> rich htn lands stacies easily no doubt


yea lmao, imagine you only need looks for true stacies
you need the whole package
(chad looks, which 99% of ppl here can't achieve, huge statut, which all the forum won't achieve truly, and money, which can be achievable if your parents are already rich)


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

John124 said:


> In her post history she claims to be lesbian


chadsexual = lesbian
women are only attracted to pretty things, so either pretty women or pretty men, hope you get it


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Dudes here can’t even handle Stacies lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> chadsexual = lesbian
> women are only attracted to pretty things, so either pretty women or pretty men, hope you get it


funny because lesbian women are ugly girls who attract ugly women


----------



## datboijj (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yea lmao, imagine you only need looks for true stacies
> you need the whole package
> (chad looks, which 99% of ppl here can't achieve, huge statut, which all the forum won't achieve truly, and money, which can be achievable if your parents are already rich)


no i know a autistic chad on discord who landed a 19 year old nurse stacy who beta buxes him, and proposed to him


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Dudes here can’t even handle Stacies lol


htb


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 4, 2022)

Kinda true, but getting beckies is way better than not getting anything at all.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> funny because lesbian women are ugly girls who attract ugly women


What about the hot lesbians. That's a whole nother blackpill


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

datboijj said:


> no i know a autistic chad on discord who landed a 19 year old nurse stacy who beta buxes him, and proposed to him


hmm thats not the same guy i know is it? the difference is that shes like a 30 year old roastie looking girl and she says hes a chad but he looks like that will tennyson guy but with a slightly worse face and no body


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> What about the hot lesbians. That's a whole nother blackpill


dont exist


----------



## buflek (Sep 4, 2022)

ngl i always got angry when some girls who i clearly mogged gave me iois or approached

one asked for my number once at the beach and i just said no. she was shocked


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Dudes here can’t even handle Stacies lol


they can't even handle beckies, the social level between the user here and juts a becky is just crazy
and they want stacies

i promise most of this forum can't even get a becky, they're just insecure fucks


datboijj said:


> no i know a autistic chad on discord who landed a 19 year old nurse stacy who beta buxes him, and proposed to him


u prolly overrating her


Blackgymmax said:


> funny because lesbian women are ugly girls who attract ugly women


yea, they're bitter men don't give attention to them cus they're ugly as shit (its rare men dont give women attentino, u must be really deformed or ugly as a women for that) and you know the whole i hate men shit and boom lesbianity


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

datboijj said:


> no i know a autistic chad on discord who landed a 19 year old nurse stacy who beta buxes him, and proposed to him


im pretty sure its the same girl and shes 30 something not 19. shes a blonde normie


----------



## NFA PB (Sep 4, 2022)

.org's idea of htbs or Stacies is not the same irl

I could post a considered htb in my school and ppl here would call her ltb 

irl shit is all that matter


----------



## datboijj (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> im pretty sure its the same girl and shes 30 something not 19. shes a blonde normie


brutal yeh it's the same guy


----------



## the BULL (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yea lmao, imagine you only need looks for true stacies
> you need the whole package
> (chad looks, which 99% of ppl here can't achieve, huge statut, which all the forum won't achieve truly, and money, which can be achievable if your parents are already rich)


no one can achieve a stacy. i've seen only 2-3 bonafide stacies in my life


----------



## Growth Plate (Sep 4, 2022)

My half sis got sad when I said she was aversge months ago one time and she still brings it up to this day as if it was an insult

Keep in mind I'm literally extemely below average yet she ignores that and acts like her life is worse and she literally tells me its worse and I'm dumb for complaining about being an ugly manlet

She said she doesn't like being average and wants to be called above average

I wish I could even be average jfl


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Sep 4, 2022)

Guys on this site would make aspie Threads everytime their Stacy gf sees a Chad when they are out with her. No way most of this site would have a Stacy and not rope within a week as soon as Blue tick chads are in her DMs


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

I have a family member who is a pro athlete. The blackpill is evident. JFL working months to get 10k while this guy gets 10k in like two weeks.


----------



## Moggie (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> funny because lesbian women are ugly girls who attract ugly women


you see her post history, I glanced at it and it is all lesbianism


----------



## Saranghae (Sep 4, 2022)

My dick disagrees


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> no one can achieve a stacy. i've seen only 2-3 bonafide stacies in my life


not only true stacies are actually rare, you need a whole new level of looks + money + status to get a chance to talk to them, and your competition is literally other rich statumaxxed men

notice how most footballers (actual famous with millions footballers) have makedup maxxed MTBs or HTBs at best as their girlfriend

i rarely see footballers with TRUE stacies


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

i hope you fat ugly niggers on fds read this. you look like dog shit


----------



## Moggie (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> not only true stacies are actually rare, you need a whole new level of looks + money + status to get a chance to talk to them, and your competition is literally other rich statumaxxed men
> 
> notice how most footballers (actual famous with millions footballers) have makedup maxxed MTBs or HTBs at best as their girlfriend
> 
> i rarely see footballers with TRUE stacies


what about gl footballers like Giroud?


----------



## Bitch (Sep 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i don't count anything else but attractive girls. above average face or body


Your avi kinda looks like LinusTechTips's ethnic brother, reminds me of Linus every time


----------



## the BULL (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> not only true stacies are actually rare, you need a whole new level of looks + money + status to get a chance to talk to them, and your competition is literally other rich statumaxxed men
> 
> notice how most footballers (actual famous with millions footballers) have makedup maxxed MTBs or HTBs at best as their girlfriend
> 
> i rarely see footballers with TRUE stacies


there is absolutely no advantage in chasing stacies as a man, we don't have that high face standards and they're most likely giga high maintenance. a good body HTB or a stacylite is already enough to be happy as a man


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> htb


Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..

You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school

They’ve had countless interactions with subhumans, normies, and chads & can tell who’s a loser, socially inept & who’s smooth

They’re always going to be 10 steps ahead of you especially if you’ve never interacted with enough women IRL @alriodai @fogdart @whiteissuperior


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> y're bitter men don't give attention to them cus they're ugly as shit (its rare men dont give women attentino, u must be really deformed or ugly as a women for that)


Every girl gets a lot of attention. Every time I go out with a girl men are staring at a girl. And then online on top of that.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> not only true stacies are actually rare, you need a whole new level of looks + money + status to get a chance to talk to them, and your competition is literally other rich statumaxxed men
> 
> notice how most footballers (actual famous with millions footballers) have makedup maxxed MTBs or HTBs at best as their girlfriend
> 
> i rarely see footballers with TRUE stacies


Honestly, I think it is the threads on here with only like top 1% women being posted. Ruins the standards of most guys tbh. Only people who should even being think of those women are white chads with money and status.

There is also porn too. Lots of 2 PSL curries are not attracted to their looksmatches because they keep comparing them to HTB+ white JBs.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> there is absolutely no advantage in chasing stacies as a man, we don't have that high face standards and they're most likely giga high maintenance. a good body HTB or a stacylite is already enough to be happy as a man


yeh but that just raises the bar which is probably why tinder gets harder every year despite more stacies not entering the app


----------



## the BULL (Sep 4, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Your avi kinda looks like LinusTechTips's ethnic brother, reminds of me Linus every time


i think i look better


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> there is absolutely no advantage in chasing stacies as a man, we don't have that high face standards and they're most likely giga high maintenance. a good body HTB or a stacylite is already enough to be happy as a man


lol bro i just need a MTB that match my energy or my personnality and i'll be happy

most people here are insecure they're ugly so they want to be able to pull stacies or stacylites to flex on the forum "look i get stacies"

idc about this forum validation or ppl validation, as long as i'm attracted to the girl and she cool i'm happy


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i hope you fat ugly niggers on fds read this. you look like dog shit


Whats fds


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> Whats fds


female dating strategy (average to ugly women who need a strategy to date giga high)


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..
> 
> You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school
> 
> ...


I'd go far as saying even LTBs are difficult for users on here to get. The looksmatch for the average user on here is a landwhale ded srs.


----------



## the BULL (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeh but that just raises the bar which is probably why tinder gets harder every year despite more stacies not entering the app


it's just honesty 






stacy looks way better than me why would i chase her


----------



## Gluteus (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Honestly, I think it is the threads on here with only like top 1% women being posted. Ruins the standards of most guys tbh. Only people who should even being think of those women are white chads with money and status.
> 
> There is also porn too. Lots of 2 PSL curries are not attracted to their looksmatches because they keep comparing them to HTB+ white JBs.


Despite the nonsense on this website, 90% of the users here would 100% be happy if they could regularly date average women (or their own looks match).


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> lol bro i just need a MTB that match my energy or my personnality and i'll be happy
> 
> most people here are insecure they're ugly so they want to be able to pull stacies or stacylites to flex on the forum "look i get stacies"
> 
> idc about this forum validation or ppl validation, as long as i'm attracted to the girl and she cool i'm happy


Exactly lol. Honestly, I'd be pretty content with a 5/10 girl who is not a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Moggie (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I'd go far as saying even LTBs are difficult for users on here to get. The looksmatch for the average user on here is a landwhale ded srs.


are you fucking serious


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> Despite the nonsense on this website, 90% of the users here would 100% be happy if they could regularly date average women (or their own looks match).


This. But I see them call perfectly normal looking foids ugly lol. IDK dude.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Moggie said:


> are you fucking serious


Yes. 100%. Average user on here is 3 PSL.


----------



## John124 (Sep 4, 2022)

All I want is HTB+ who is pleasant to be around


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Moggie said:


> are you fucking serious


Not talking about you btw. You could probably get beckies if fully softmaxxed. I am talking the uglier users on here with bad pheno and height.


----------



## Prettyboy (Sep 4, 2022)

I need an uterus implant, I’d like to be a first class citizen


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> it's just honesty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She don’t want you nigga 

Why should she choose you? 

Stay in your own lane


----------



## Moggie (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Not talking about you btw. You could probably get beckies if fully softmaxxed. I am talking the uglier users on here with bad pheno and height.


thank god


----------



## MoggerGaston (Sep 4, 2022)

Disagree.

Attracting beckies means avg women your age find you attractive.

That means the average female service worker, colleague, fellow student, cashier, etc you interact with in your life will fancy you and give you preferential treatment.

Smiling, being nice, giving compliments,etc. They can give you tips, show you around town, be willing to do favors for u, invite you to social events.

Its a HUGE lifemax.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> I have a family member who is a pro athlete. The blackpill is evident. JFL working months to get 10k while this guy gets 10k in like two weeks.


In what Sport? Does he slay ?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..
> 
> You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school
> 
> ...


that's what i said bro
that's why i laugh at users when they be saying "this is LTB, easy to get" meanwhile they can't even be able to pull a fucking landwhale IRL

girls are so different in a socially level, and even i noticed that a year ago when i started getting girls attention, i just noticed how ugly to average to hot women are so different from the average guy IRL

now imagine how the "non-NT" autistic user here will do

you guys can't handle a god damn becky and yet wanna get a stacy, funny as fuck

also don't forget that the average becky thinks she's a 10/10 because of all the attentino she got from men


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I'd go far as saying even LTBs are difficult for users on here to get. The looksmatch for the average user on here is a landwhale ded srs.


idk about that. maybe smv match? but most guys arent looksmatched to landwhales on here


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> that's what i said bro
> that's why i laugh at users when they be saying "this is LTB, easy to get" meanwhile they can't even be able to pull a fucking landwhale IRL
> 
> girls are so different in a socially level, and even i noticed that a year ago when i started getting girls attention, i just noticed how ugly to average to hot women are so different from the average guy IRL
> ...


over.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> idk about that. maybe smv match? but most guys arent looksmatched to landwhales on here


Ok. Maybe this is an exaggeration. But most users here will struggle to get even average women. Average dude on here is around 3-4/10.

I'd say this is the looksmatch for the average user on here:






Even she has some good features. Many here don't.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 4, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1853144


This post proves that it's more than just a meme, there is simply no escaping the black gene.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Attracting beckies means avg women your age find you attractive.
> 
> ...


true but average beckys arent even in power positions in life at all. realistically youd want more respect from higher up dudes etc. getting compliments and pref treatment from a nobody becky that rich powerful dudes would laugh at you for having means jack shit. being a brute ogre would probably have more life benefits because atleast the more rich powerful guys would respect you. if women could actually do shit in life besides sucking dick then maybe the average woman would be worth more than a hole


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Ok. Maybe this is an exaggeration. But most users here will struggle to get even average women. Average dude on here is around 3-4/10.
> 
> I'd say this is the looksmatch for the average user on here:
> 
> ...


dude shes not the looksmatched of the average guy on here at all. this is just stupid. theres only one guy i can think of whos looksmatched to her lol


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I'd go far as saying even LTBs are difficult for users on here to get. The looksmatch for the average user on here is a landwhale ded srs.


Nobody should be banging landwhales idc if you have to go a year without pussy 

I’ve seen dudes pass over average chicks on their tinder just cuz she’s not “Stacy enough” whatever tf that means 

If you’re going into an LTR just cuz the bitch is hot you’re doing it wrong


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> true but average beckys arent even in power positions in life at all. realistically youd want more respect from higher up dudes etc. getting compliments and pref treatment from a nobody becky that rich powerful dudes would laugh at you for having means jack shit. being a brute ogre would probably have more life benefits because atleast the more rich powerful guys would respect you. if women could actually do shit in life besides sucking dick then maybe the average woman would be worth more than a hole


Right the compliments those beckys give you would mean jack shit with rich powerful men


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> true but average beckys arent even in power positions in life at all. realistically youd want more respect from higher up dudes etc. getting compliments and pref treatment from a nobody becky that rich powerful dudes would laugh at you for having means jack shit. being a brute ogre would probably have more life benefits because atleast the more rich powerful guys would respect you. if women could actually do shit in life besides sucking dick then maybe the average woman would be worth more than a hole


Nah. I disagree. Say you are applying for a job and HR foids search your linkedin. Would it not benefit you to look good? And not just in a sex appeal sense. Like take your example. I think before looksmaxxing, you had a bit of a low-class appearance but in your PFP, you look more refined like the kind of guy people would want to work with. I think just based on that alone, you would get more job opportunities and get treated better in the workplace. Also, being gymcelled makes you look more dominant and this helps if you want to climb the corporate ladder.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> Right the compliments those beckys give you would mean jack shit with rich powerful men


like what the fuck do you get from beckys? if youre friends with rich dudes you can get multi million dollar loans and huge hand outs LOL


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> dude shes not the looksmatched of the average guy on here at all. this is just stupid. theres only one guy i can think of whos looksmatched to her lol


She isn't ugly. Just black. She is a LTB with failo phenotype. Like 3 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Sep 4, 2022)

She is lesbian? Why does he want attention from man?


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> dude shes not the looksmatched of the average guy on here at all. this is just stupid. theres only one guy i can think of whos looksmatched to her lol


Ok the show me a 3/10 woman.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. I disagree. Say you are applying for a job and HR foids search your linkedin. Would it not benefit you to look good? And not just in a sex appeal sense. Like take your example. I think before looksmaxxing, you had a bit of a low-class appearance but in your PFP, you look more refined like the kind of guy people would want to work with. I think just based on that alone, you would get more job opportunities and get treated better in the workplace. Also, being gymcelled makes you look more dominant and this helps if you want to climb the corporate ladder.


HR? dude my friend lurks here and he got into social circles with rich dudes and has had 500k+ handouts and he flipped it into millions. i dont need to hear about being some fucking wage slave. you need to make friends with guys who are AT THE TOP not some slave fucking becky HR


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> HR? dude my friend lurks here and he got into social circles with rich dudes and has had 500k+ handouts and he flipped it into millions. i dont need to hear about being some fucking wage slave. you need to make friends with guys who are AT THE TOP not some slave fucking becky HR


Lol. No one gives you 500k in handouts just like that. Or maybe he was very NT and knew how to convince people.


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Ok. Maybe this is an exaggeration. But most users here will struggle to get even average women. Average dude on here is around 3-4/10.
> 
> I'd say this is the looksmatch for the average user on here:
> 
> ...


@GeneticAbomination looksmatc


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lol. No one gives you 500k in handouts just like that. Or maybe he was very NT and knew how to convince people.


yes bro hes friends with billionaires. you have no idea how the fuck its like and he is NT as fuck. his social ability is insane. you have no idea what the fuck its like with niggas who are at the top.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Nobody should be banging landwhales idc if you have to go a year without pussy
> 
> I’ve seen dudes pass over average chicks on their tinder just cuz she’s not “Stacy enough” whatever tf that means
> 
> If you’re going into an LTR just cuz the bitch is hot you’re doing it wrong


Not talking about ONSing landwhales. You still need to be a solid normie for that. I am talking about LTRs.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes bro hes friends with billionaires. you have no idea how the fuck its like and he is NT as fuck. his social ability is insane. you have no idea what the fuck its like with niggas who are at the top.


Are these billionaires racist btw? I gotta feeling you have to be a white guy to be taken seriously by them. An ethnic would be looked down on.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes bro hes friends with billionaires. you have no idea how the fuck its like and he is NT as fuck. his social ability is insane. you have no idea what the fuck its like with niggas who are at the top.


Their houses are insane.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> .


Virtue signalling. Most billionaires are white and subconsciously biased against non-whites.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Virtue signalling. Most billionaires are white and subconsciously biased against non-whites.


Actually, they probably are, it depends.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Are these billionaires racist btw? I gotta feeling you have to be a white guy to be taken seriously by them. An ethnic would be looked down on.


the one he got it from was a brown dude if i remember. he knows a few mega rich asian guys too and top hedge fund manager white dudes. dunno if theyre racist


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Not talking about ONSing landwhales. You still need to be a solid normie for that. I am talking about LTRs.


Most dudes here are normies. Just have a decent body & keep up your facial grooming / appearance


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Virtue signalling. Most billionaires are white and subconsciously biased against non-whites.


doesnt matter. if youre in the circle, youre in the circle and youll get such benefits being there. the biggest problem would be literally not being able to get there because they dont like you for being ethnic so i dont get what youre going on about


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the one he got it from was a brown dude if i remember. he knows a few mega rich asian guys too and top hedge fund manager white dudes. dunno if theyre racist


What do you even plan on doing for your career?


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> doesnt matter. if youre in the circle, youre in the circle and youll get such benefits being there. the biggest problem would be literally not being able to get there because they dont like you for being ethnic so i dont get what youre going on about


Yeah. You have to be in the right place at the right time. And they have to like you enough to want to be your friend.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> chadsexual = lesbian
> women are only attracted to pretty things, so either pretty women or pretty men, hope you get it


Such a brutal nuclear level realization you just dropped on me

They are like Gollum when it comes to physical beauty

Men, women, they don’t care 

They want to control the ring of power at all costs aKa LOOKS


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> I think rappers just rent those lambos and pretend to be rich to flex. Cause my friend was the son of a CEO who had a business raking in 100 mill in revenue and they drove a cadillac escalade truck or I think it was a range rover.


Top tier rappers are rich af and well connected.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 4, 2022)

Ngl I kinda relate to her here. I'm an ugly 3-4/10 who's Stacy only. What's the point of arrangemarraigemaxxing some other Indian and producing another bunch of baby incels, I'm also quite insecure about my looks too.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Most dudes here are normies. Just have a decent body & keep up your facial grooming / appearance


Nope. Not at all. Forum average is 3 PSL.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 4, 2022)

OverSinceBirth said:


> Ngl I kinda relate to her here. I'm an ugly 3-4/10 who's Stacy only. What's the point of arrangemarraigemaxxing some other Indian and producing another bunch of baby incels, I'm also quite insecure about my looks too.


"I have pretty clear skin, solid skincare routine and SPF everyday, straight teeth and I take my oral hygiene very seriously, green/blue eyes, dirty blonde hair and pretty slim (want to start going to the gym to gain some weight though). Decent nose but sticks out a little bit, hooded eyes, but I have a ugly eye shape which I think ruins my face. Weirdly shaped lips and thin out so much when I smile, weird chin (probably my biggest insecurity, along with eye shape). My hair is a mess I can't ever contain. Weird face shape, a little long."

Nvm I realize now that she's just a Stacy larping as insecure, many such cases.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. You have to be in the right place at the right time. And they have to like you enough to want to be your friend.


exactly


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Such a brutal nuclear level realization you just dropped on me
> 
> They are like Gollum when it comes to physical beauty
> 
> ...


Yeah but you're an absolute mogger, you the guy that went on Fetlife? I wish i had your low inhibity


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. You have to be in the right place at the right time. And they have to like you enough to want to be your friend.


literally how i got my ex stacylite girl that was rich

i was in the right place right time, like literally lucked the fuck out (i know yall talking about rich dudes)


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 4, 2022)

Brutal took @RecessedChinCel 's post and got 3x the reacts


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> they can't even handle beckies, the social level between the user here and juts a becky is just crazy
> and they want stacies
> 
> i promise most of this forum can't even get a becky, they're just insecure fucks


Dead on. Most guys on forum would stutter like crazy and say goofy shit and act weird in front of a HTB showing interest. Standing in the corner of the club mean mugging type shit JFL


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nope. Not at all. Forum average is 3 PSL.


Why are you so focused on the guys face lol

Women don’t stay in LTRs just because of your face  

Relationships don’t work like peace wise mathematical functions 

_“Hello my name is Josh.. I’m 5 PSL.. you must talk to me because science says guys who are 5 PSL get the most women” _


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 4, 2022)

Good. I hope all women even the the truefemcels find avg looking men disgusting 
Fuck em


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why are you so focused on the guys face lol
> 
> Women don’t stay in LTRs just because of your face
> 
> ...


Strawmanning my arguments. 

I never said there is an exact threshold after which women suddenly start finding you attractive. It is a spectrum where the more you are towards the higher end of the spectrum, the easier it is.

Sure a 3 PSL dude could get HTBs with a lot of numbers game and optimizing other halos like status, nt etc but the risk to reward ratio ain't that great.

Most people here should go after their looksmatch or slightly higher if they don't want to put too much effort into getting a gf.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Good. I hope all women even the the truefemcels find avg looking men disgusting
> Fuck em


No they don't. Femcels find average men attractive. I am talking legit femcels not some HTB rated femcel on here lol.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Yeah but you're an absolute mogger, you the guy that went on Fetlife? I wish i had your low inhibity


Yea I went on Fetlife and messaged about 30 dominatrixes today

Heard back from about 7 of them

It’s going to be a long week mAn

Feeling like averagejoe over here tbh ngl


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Sure a 3 PSL dude could get HTBs with a lot of numbers game and optimizing other halos like status, nt etc but the risk to reward ratio ain't that great.


I’ve said this before.. if you’ve been dealt with a bad hand you can’t put in low effort & expect great results 

You’re 3 PSL you’re gonna have to put in more work than a legit Chad that’s the game.. it is what it is


----------



## Ceo of cope (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> I mean bro it is what it is
> Women clearly have it better than men in the dating market, you just gotta accept it
> Unless you're gigachad you won't be getting stacylites and HTBs on an abudance
> and none of us here are true gigachads (gigachad = chad with status, money)
> ...


imo an irl gigachad means chad face with tall height and big frame. Same with stacy and gigastacy. Status and money don't have anything to do with it


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I’ve said this before.. if you’ve been dealt with a bad hand you can’t put in low effort & expect great results
> 
> You’re 3 PSL you’re gonna have to put in more work than a legit Chad that’s the game.. it is what it is


A lot more, yes. But that is on them. Either put in an average amount of effort to get your looksmatch or put in way more effort to get a girl much better looking than you.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> A lot more, yes. But that is on them. Either put in an average amount of effort to get your looksmatch or put in way more effort to get a girl much better looking than you.


a 3psl guy wont get a 3psl girl at all. Atleast not in a non cucked or buxxed ltr. 2psl tops. You have to be atleast htn as a man to be able to reliable date your looksmatch in a non buxxed non cucked relationship and be desired by them sexually


----------



## TheHandcel (Sep 4, 2022)

As long as it's at least looksmatch and you're attracted to them then it's a W


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> a 3psl guy wont get a 3psl girl at all. Atleast not in a non cucked or buxxed ltr. 2psl tops. You have to be atleast htn as a man to be able to reliable date your looksmatch in a non buxxed non cucked relationship and be desired by them sexually


Lol. IDK. I just see looksmatched couples all the time. And you can't honestly say they don't develop attraction over time.

You niggas focus on the top 10% image obsessed women. Go outside lol. Many women are happy to date some guy around their level.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

TheHandcel said:


> As long as it's at least looksmatch and you're attracted to them then it's a W


This dude.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This dude.


kill fat bitches


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> kill fat bitches


So slightly chubby is fat?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Sep 4, 2022)

TheHandcel said:


> As long as it's at least looksmatch and you're attracted to them then it's a W


obviously but women will never be physically attracted to a sub htn face. I will die on this hill. You could ofc ltr a girl who didn't find you initially attractive facially but idk if i want to do that. I'd rather never get into relationships or have sex than that. It's all about desire and validation for me


----------



## Deleted member 18301 (Sep 4, 2022)

Real life experience is totally different, it’s actually retarded when you think about it
I got a Muslim friend who is at best a htn and pulled 2 Stacie’s from the workplace 
My own sister is a Stacy and I’m being really harsh when it comes to rates and she is since 4 years in a ltr with the same fucking cuck (he’s a mtn at best and I’m being generous) 
Sometimes I get a brain freeze when I see shit like this, it’s really hard to digest after being in the psl scene for a while


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Dead on. Most guys on forum would stutter like crazy and say goofy shit and act weird in front of a HTB showing interest. Standing in the corner of the club mean mugging type shit JFL


And then go on here and flex their so called "iOis" which is usually just a women checking them out for a few seconds, just like how women check out 10 guys a day


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Nobody should be banging landwhales idc if you have to go a year without pussy
> 
> I’ve seen dudes pass over average chicks on their tinder just cuz she’s not “Stacy enough” whatever tf that means
> 
> If you’re going into an LTR just cuz the bitch is hot you’re doing it wrong


i just need to get my ex back srs

only slim white girl who ever simped me properly my whole life

except for my other ex before that but i ran just be first game so doesnt count


----------



## Ceo of cope (Sep 4, 2022)

slasher31 said:


> Real life experience is totally different, it’s actually retarded when you think about it
> I got a Muslim friend who is at best a htn and pulled 2 Stacie’s from the workplace
> My own sister is a Stacy and I’m being really harsh when it comes to rates and she is since 4 years in a ltr with the same fucking cuck (he’s a mtn at best and I’m being generous)
> Sometimes I get a brain freeze when I see shit like this, it’s really hard to digest after being in the psl scene for a while


since you are a .org user you probably have an in built ethnic tax bias so your htn muslim friend might actaully be a chadlite.

Jk kinda well not really but yeah of course blackpill is not perfect and doesn't apply to every single case but no statistical phenomenon does. The truth of the matter is that facial looks exponentially improve your dating and sexual success as a male


----------



## Moggie (Sep 4, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Dead on. Most guys on forum would stutter like crazy and say goofy shit and act weird in front of a HTB showing interest.


I did this shit can I salvage it


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

slasher31 said:


> Real life experience is totally different, it’s actually retarded when you think about it
> I got a Muslim friend who is at best a htn and pulled 2 Stacie’s from the workplace
> My own sister is a Stacy and I’m being really harsh when it comes to rates and she is since 4 years in a ltr with the same fucking cuck (he’s a mtn at best and I’m being generous)
> Sometimes I get a brain freeze when I see shit like this, it’s really hard to digest after being in the psl scene for a while


Stop using stacy to lightly jesus. You may never see a stacy in your entire life irl


----------



## Deleted member 18301 (Sep 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Stop using stacy to lightly jesus. You may never see a stacy in your entire life irl


what would you rate them than, I’ll dm you


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Sep 4, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> Brutal took @RecessedChinCel 's post and got 3x the reacts


Such is life


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 4, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Good. I hope all women even the the truefemcels find avg looking men disgusting
> Fuck em


Nigga you average yourself in pics posted by @Erik-Jón 

@StrangerDanger


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 4, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Such is life


jbb


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Sep 4, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..
> 
> You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school
> 
> ...


This is true and utter suifuel.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 4, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Nigga you average yourself in pics posted by @Erik-Jón
> 
> @StrangerDanger


Right


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Go outside lol. Many women are happy to date some guy around their level.


Cope bhai. The mtb pajeeta I went on a date with thought I was subhuman manlet "nice guy" trash


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..
> 
> You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Cope bhai. The mtb pajeeta I went on a date with thought I was subhuman manlet "nice guy" trash
> 
> View attachment 1853808


Translation it’s over


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lol. IDK. I just see looksmatched couples all the time. And you can't honestly say they don't develop attraction over time.
> 
> You niggas focus on the top 10% image obsessed women. Go outside lol. Many women are happy to date some guy around their level.


where can I meet a girl happy with a guy around her level


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Translation it’s over


Tbf I can’t rly blame her. I was anxious af and made her carry the convo for 2 hrs


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Tbf I can’t rly blame her. I was anxious af and made her carry the convo for 2 hrs


Yeah talking yourself out the pussy.. get to the point direct & concise


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Most people here should go after their looksmatch or *slightly higher *if they don't want to put too much effort into getting a gf.


Slightly higher dude...always slightly higher. The other day i saw on my facebook page a guy around 5.5-6/10 with a legit 3.5/10 girl.

Trust me, plenty of normies dating HTBs. Always aim higher...especially if you're in good shape, have a good career and good social skills.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 5, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Slightly higher dude...always slightly higher. The other day i saw on my facebook page a guy around 5.5-6/10 with a legit 3.5/10 girl.
> 
> Trust me, plenty of normies dating HTBs. Always aim higher...especially if you're in good shape, have a good career and good social skills.


Then you aren't aiming higher.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Then you aren't aiming higher.


Hum?


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah talking yourself out the pussy.. get to the point direct & concise


I’m not going on anymore dates from OLD. I’m just too non NT and anxious. Plus I’d have to pray that they aren’t turned off by my height.

I’d prefer to meet someone irl so I’d feel more comfortable, but it’s never happening cause I’m a room rotter with no social circle


----------



## AcidMan (Sep 5, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1853144


Lmao!


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> I’m not going on anymore dates from OLD. I’m just too non NT and anxious. Plus I’d have to pray that they aren’t turned off by my height.
> 
> I’d prefer to meet someone irl so I’d feel more comfortable, but it’s never happening cause I’m a room rotter with no social circle


Nonsense 

You need to join a public speaking class & work on your anxiety & NT first

Pussy should be the last thing on your mind until you fix the deep rooted issues first


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> I’m not going on anymore dates from OLD. I’m just too non NT and anxious. Plus I’d have to pray that they aren’t turned off by my height.
> 
> I’d prefer to meet someone irl so I’d feel more comfortable, but it’s never happening cause I’m a room rotter with no social circle


If you are getting dates, you should go.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> If you are getting dates, you should go.


Yep it’s good practice for your social skills & social awareness


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Pussy should be the last thing on your mind until you fix the deep rooted issues first


I’m 23 and khhv



Pakicel said:


> If you are getting dates, you should go.





tyronelite said:


> Yep it’s good practice for your social skills & social awareness


If a 4’11 mtb pajeeta thought I was trash I don’t see how I’d ever do well on another date


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> I’m 23 and khhv
> 
> 
> 
> If a 4’11 mtb pajeeta thought I was trash I don’t see how I’d ever do well on another date


Oh god. You take everything on this site too seriously. Just because I say dravidians have it much harder, does not mean every single dravidian out there is screwed. If you take the opinions of users over IRL experience, you are retarded.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> I’m 23 and khhv
> 
> 
> 
> If a 4’11 mtb pajeeta thought I was trash I don’t see how I’d ever do well on another date


You were probably showing insecurities & she recognized you’re the type of guy who’s nervous & not sure of himself 

That’s why it’s good to continue going on dates & practice


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You were probably showing insecurities & she recognized you’re the type of guy who’s nervous & not sure of himsel


The topic of sports came up, I told her I stopped playing basketball after middle school cause I was too short



Pakicel said:


> Oh god. You take everything on this site too seriously. Just because I say dravidians have it much harder, does not mean every single dravidian out there is screwed. If you take the opinions of users over IRL experience, you are retarded.


I don’t think every dravidian is screwed. Most guys aren’t 5’3 though


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 5, 2022)

Are you 5'3 @rand anon


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Are you 5'3 @rand anon


Yeah


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Yeah


Pm pic


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> i just need to get my ex back srs


I want my ex back but I think that I’d be in such a scarcity mindset I’d fuck it up again and be depressed


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> The topic of sports came up, I told her I stopped playing basketball after middle school cause I was too short


You see what I’m talking about 

You’re literally shooting yourself in the foot self deprecating about your insecurities 

STOP IT


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You see what I’m talking about
> 
> You’re literally shooting yourself in the foot self deprecating about your insecurities
> 
> STOP IT


This lol. Just because short men have it harder, does not give him the excuse to act like this.


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Pm pic


Too scared of being doxxed now bhai


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Too scared of being doxxed now bhai


I'm trustworthy


----------



## JBcollector (Sep 5, 2022)

Cope pussy is pussy


----------



## rand anon (Sep 5, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You see what I’m talking about
> 
> You’re literally shooting yourself in the foot self deprecating about your insecurities
> 
> STOP IT


Yeah I suppose. It wasn't even intentional, just subconscious

I don't see myself going on anymore dates until I become less awkward. Highly doubt that'll happen though. Regardless, thank u, I appreciate the advice and encouragement


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 5, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Yeah I suppose. It wasn't even intentional, just subconscious
> 
> I don't see myself going on anymore dates until I become less awkward. Highly doubt that'll happen though. Regardless, thank u, I appreciate the advice and encouragement


You’re not gonna get less awkward by not taking action 

You’re gonna get MORE AWKWARD cuz you’re not training your social muscles 

The same applies to building muscle, learning a new instrument etc


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 5, 2022)

Even low tier beckys on Badoo ignore me, it’s incredibly over mans I must be so fucking ugly man


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 5, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Even low tier beckys on Badoo ignore me, it’s incredibly over mans I must be so fucking ugly man


Badoo is subhuman app. Tinder has better girls


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Badoo is subhuman app. Tinder has better girls


I know, I just don’t feel good enough for tinder and that my "class" is with the Badoo subhumans, but that even low tier beckies on Badoo ignore me is absolutely brutal


----------



## Wallenberg (Sep 5, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> I know, I just don’t feel good enough for tinder and that my "class" is with the Badoo subhumans, but that even low tier beckies on Badoo ignore me is absolutely brutal


What about IRL


----------



## stevielake (Sep 19, 2022)

Username Required said:


> bump


You slay?


----------



## Deleted member 22037 (Sep 19, 2022)

buflek said:


> ngl i always got angry when some girls who i clearly mogged gave me iois or approached
> 
> one asked for my number once at the beach and i just said no. she was shocked


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 19, 2022)

I actually don’t think I understand that post lmao life of a IQcel


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 19, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> My half sis got sad when I said she was aversge months ago one time and she still brings it up to this day as if it was an insult
> 
> Keep in mind I'm literally extemely below average yet she ignores that and acts like her life is worse and she literally tells me its worse and I'm dumb for complaining about being an ugly manlet
> 
> ...


Foid entitlement is beyond disbelief. When I was a young bluepilled kid, all i ever wanted to be was a normie with a small circle of close friends and a girl next door type of girlfriend. These whores literally want to all be rich high status gigastacies that have an endless row of gigachads one dm away.


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 19, 2022)

OverSinceBirth said:


> "I have pretty clear skin, solid skincare routine and SPF everyday, straight teeth and I take my oral hygiene very seriously, green/blue eyes, dirty blonde hair and pretty slim (want to start going to the gym to gain some weight though). Decent nose but sticks out a little bit, hooded eyes, but I have a ugly eye shape which I think ruins my face. Weirdly shaped lips and thin out so much when I smile, weird chin (probably my biggest insecurity, along with eye shape). My hair is a mess I can't ever contain. Weird face shape, a little long."
> 
> Nvm I realize now that she's just a Stacy larping as insecure, many such cases.




Muh nigga i literally have all of this. 😂😂😂😂

Clear skin✅️

Straight whitish teeth that I get cleaned at the dentist once every 6 months✅️

Solid skincare routine✅️

Brush twice a day like you're suppose to and use mouthwash✅️

Leanmaxxed, you can see my jawline, even on my recessed side. Plus I plan on losing even more weight so I can get my abs in. ✅️

Nigga she doesn't even give a good description of her facial features, like wtf is a "decent nose". You don't get to decide if you have good facial features, *OTHER PEOPLE decide if you have good facial features.*

I have terrible eye area and thin lips like hers, why the fuck is she a stacy but I'm a low tier normie? 😂😂😂😂😂

Lmao "stacy" you guys overrate foids dramatically. From the vague and shitty description she gave about her looks, I wouldn't put her past a high tier becky MAX. 😂😂😂


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 19, 2022)

Attracting beckies means you are atleast a htn to chadlite since women in general (beckies who are a 5/10) usually go 1 to 2 points above their own looks.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Sep 19, 2022)

Is not attracting beckies also worthless?


----------



## TheHandcel (Sep 19, 2022)

alriodai said:


> And then go on here and flex their so called "iOis" which is usually just a women checking them out for a few seconds, just like how women check out 10 guys a day


LMFAO goddamn man stop ur gonna make me kms


----------



## TheHandcel (Sep 19, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Nonsense
> 
> You need to join a public speaking class & work on your anxiety & NT first
> 
> Pussy should be the last thing on your mind until you fix the deep rooted issues first


High IQ goddamn


----------



## Deleted member 24348 (Dec 13, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even HTBs lol it’s not even your looks..
> 
> You’re forgetting these women are *YEARS* ahead of you guys socially.. starting in middle school
> 
> ...


@tyronelite this blackpill broke me in half.

I've never been wrecked like this before. Im mid-late 20s and get serioues iOis from girls 23-26 in the Apt gym. But i CANNOT APPROACH. These girls mog me socially, I know it. So i LARP as dark triad and ignore them, but they socially mog me to the moon and back. WTF am i suppose to do?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1853144


Posts like these make me sometimes think he actually might not be white


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 14, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> _“Hello my name is Josh.. I’m 5 PSL.. you must talk to me because science says guys who are 5 PSL get the most women” _


Lol,obviously that wouldn’t work but that’s because josh is a subhuman 5PSL,6.5PSLers should actually approach like this


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Dec 14, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1853144


Certified big black cock moment


----------

